# Sore 'elbows'



## GoldieMad (Mar 10, 2006)

Sorry, my memory fails me on the correct name for a dog's elbows. 

Simply put, Ben (15 and a half years old now) has the bald elbows that are so common with elderly dogs.

Trouble is that Ben is a licker of anything and everything and he's making small areas of his elbows slightly bloody, red and sore from intermittently licking them. He's done this on and off for years but it's worse that usual.

I could put an elizabethan 'lampshade' collar on him to stop this, but they'll need to stay on for over a week and that's not nice for him. Plus, he'll only start again once the collar is off, even if the sores have healed!

I could cover them up with a dressing and flexible bandage, but then the air doesn't get to them to help them dry.

The 'best' solution I can think of is to put something around the sore area which he WON'T lick, but I can't think of anything that won't quickly wear off.

Any ideas please? 


Thanks


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Awww, congratulations on getting Ben to such a wonderful age. I had my heart dog Joplin until almost 16, and I so remember the elbow problem. Any chance you could just paint a little bitter apple around the elbows, that stuff that stops pups from chewing the electrical cords?


----------



## GoldieMad (Mar 10, 2006)

Hi, thanks for the kind words. Good to know that you also had a long lived Goldie. 

Bitter apple? It's a good idea. Presumably it won't irritate the sores?


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

There is a product made to cushion a dogs elbows and will keep him from licking it once you get them healed.

Standard Length Adjustable DogLeggs

With shipping it would be around $120- I made my own on the sewing machine to cushion Tucker's (13+yrs) elbows. He has some severe bone spurs/arthritis there. It has worked great.


----------



## GoldieMad (Mar 10, 2006)

Thanks for that, I'll take a look.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm glad Steve jumped in since I remembered he made some cushions for his Tucker.

I have not tried them, but they have "no lick" strips at PetSmart. Maybe you could use them until Ben's elbows heal.

If you want to try apple bitter (bitter apple?) put a light coating of neosporin on first and it will help keep the spray from stinging.

I hope Ben gets better quickly. Poor baby.15 1/2 - amazing and wonderful.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I just "sort of" remembered something the vet has sold me to use on Copper's lick granulomas. GentaMed or GentaVed???

Anybody out there with a more reliable memory? I will see if I still have any to tell you exactly what it is, but I believe I ran out.


----------



## GoldieMad (Mar 10, 2006)

Thanks very much. If you can remember the name that'll be great. 

'No lick' strips? I'll have a hunt around on the 'net.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Erin has DogLeggs and they worked great. She did the licking thing too for awhile and gave herself a little yeast infection. I used Tri-Otic, which is for yeast infections in the ear, but it worked great on her elbows.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Here is Erin in hers


----------



## GoldieMad (Mar 10, 2006)

She's beautiful.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Claire's Friend*

Claire's Friend

ERIN looks absolutely wonderful and Steve and Susan Marie thank you for letting us know about this product!!


----------



## GINGIOLA (Oct 14, 2010)

I, how old is your beautiful Erin?

Federico


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

GINGIOLA said:


> I, how old is your beautiful Erin?


Erin turns 18 in January. She is an inspiration to us all.


----------



## GINGIOLA (Oct 14, 2010)

Wowwww!! she is a very beautiful Lady

Federico


----------

